# Wilder vs Povetkin



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> May 21st in Moscow.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/deontay-wilder-alexander-povetkin-21-moscow--102282


--

So they couldn't come to an agreement. This fight will likely got to a purse-bid. Hopefully, Wilder packs his warmest jacket because he's fighting in Russia. Unless the gay-man convinces Wilder to drop the belt, the fight will most likely take place in Russia. I really don't care about the politics. I just want to see this fight happen.

http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkins-promoter-confident-winning-wilder-purse-bid--101538

http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkin-says-no-deal-with-deontay-wilder-purse-bid-looms--101515


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Interesting as that means wilder will have to go to Russia if he wants this fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Will be really interesting to see how much both teams bid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Will be really interesting to see how much both teams bid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it really will (no palmer)


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Look for wilder to pick up the "Premier Boxing World Heavyweight Title"instead...than look for cat and bam to defend wilder like he is their lover.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I still think they could pull off a deal, even potentially after he purse bid like with Ramirez and Abraham. Once Haymon went down the rout of not making Wilder/Martin they had to be confident they could get something done.

If the Russians win the bid and it does end up going to Russia it'll be interesting to see if Wilder's allowed to take the fight. The bid winner can control the ring size, canvas etc., drug testing (!!!!) and the TV rights. It could even be on HBO.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

If povetkin wins the puse bid Wilder will vacate.

Team povetkin will place strict drugs testing and if wilder isn't allowed his gallons of steroids hell go back to looking like manute boll


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> I still think they could pull off a deal, even potentially after he purse bid like with Ramirez and Abraham. Once Haymon went down the rout of not making Wilder/Martin they had to be confident they could get something done.
> 
> If the Russians win the bid and it does end up going to Russia it'll be interesting to see if Wilder's allowed to take the fight. The bid winner can control the ring size, canvas etc., drug testing (!!!!) and the TV rights. It could even be on HBO.


I have huge doubt's Wilder's side can win the purse bid. The Russians bid, what, 25 million for the Klitschko fight (something around the ball-park I think)? I mean that'll be a huge amount of Gaymon's investment money to back a fighter that's not too skilled and will likely lose.

I have doubts Ryabinsky will want to hold the fight in the US if he wins the purse bid.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I have huge doubt's Wilder's side can win the purse bid. The Russians bid, what, 25 million for the Klitschko fight (something around the ball-park I think)? I mean that'll be a huge amount of Gaymon's investment money to back a fighter that's not too skilled and will likely lose.
> 
> I have doubts Ryabinsky will want to hold the fight in the US if he wins the purse bid.


yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

hahaha, no way Gayman can beat the Russians in a purse bid. :deal:yep


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let the Russians bid $25mil.

Champion receives 70%.

Won't matter too much if he gets robbed there because everyone knows Russia is so corrupt it's a joke.

Plus, that right hand may find it's home, again.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> If povetkin wins the puse bid Wilder will vacate.
> 
> Team povetkin will place strict drugs testing and if wilder isn't allowed his gallons of steroids hell go back to looking like manute boll


in you're opinion name 5 fighters who you believe are not on steroids.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Let the Russians bid $25mil.
> 
> Champion receives 70%.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> If povetkin wins the puse bid Wilder will vacate.
> 
> Team povetkin will place strict drugs testing and if wilder isn't allowed his gallons of steroids hell go back to looking like manute boll


Wait, wait ... you think *Wilder* is the one who's obviously juicing????


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Haymon will want him to take the fight. It'll be a huge payday for both of them.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Wait, wait ... you think *Wilder* is the one who's obviously juicing????


It's BuffDaddy. You just gotta' roll with it ........


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Wait, wait ... you think *Wilder* is the one who's obviously juicing????


Well Wilder avoided any form of random testing in the Szpilka fight so the possibility has to be raised.


----------



## Antsu (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Let the Russians bid $25mil.
> 
> Champion receives 70%.
> 
> ...


Actually their judging is fair


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> So they couldn't come to an agreement. This fight will likely got to a purse-bid. Hopefully, Wilder packs his warmest jacket because he's fighting in Russia. Unless the gay-man convinces Wilder to drop the belt, the fight will most likely take place in Russia. I really don't care about the politics. I just want to see this fight happen.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkins-promoter-confident-winning-wilder-purse-bid--101538
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/povetkin-says-no-deal-with-deontay-wilder-purse-bid-looms--101515


Why are people even pretending this will be a fight? Bronze Bomber will decapitate Povetkin within two rounds.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> Why are people even pretending this will be a fight? Bronze Bomber will decapitate Povetkin within two rounds.


I really hope you are right,Id love to see it. I also could see it happening,though I'm by no means as confident as you. Personally,Id like it to be in the US,preferably in Alabama. Too many crooks in Russia,even the top man.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> I really hope you are right,Id love to see it. I also could see it happening,though I'm by no means as confident as you. Personally,Id like it to be in the US,preferably in Alabama. Too many crooks in Russia,even the top man.


A Russian in America has every bit as much chance of getting robbed as an American in Russia, occasionally you get some surprisingly fair cards for the away fighter, but in big fights (i'm talking legit big names in world title fights) there really isn't any difference between any country in terms of fair or unfair judging


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Texas is worse than Russia and Germany combined.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> A Russian in America has every bit as much chance of getting robbed as an American in Russia, occasionally you get some surprisingly fair cards for the away fighter, but in big fights (i'm talking legit big names in world title fights) there really isn't any difference between any country in terms of fair or unfair judging


Ill go with that,but I wasn't just talking about bad decisions.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope it lands in Moscow in the Summer because I would go


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Antsu said:


> Actually their judging is fair


This.

Russian are corrupted on all kind of stuff but boxing seems to be reasonable fair game there.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703268452312576001


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Uh oh spaghetti-ohs


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Donovan's Boxing Scene article about it:

http://www.boxingscene.com/world-boxing-71-million-wins-wilder-povetkin-purse-bid--101766


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> From Jake Donovan on Twitter (can't embed on my phone)
> 
> "Ryabinsky wins WBC purse bid, with winning bid of $7.15 million for #WilderPovetkin "


Shit Wilder would get 4.29 million from that


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

People talking about Wilder/Povetkin being robbed? People think this might go the distance? lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> People talking about Wilder/Povetkin being robbed? People think this might go the distance? lol


Certainly it's not likely to go the distance. - But a corrupt ref can have a lot of influence, regardless. It's not hard to figure who the "house" fighter will be.

Luckily, Povetkin doesn't strike me as a particularly dirty fighter, so hopefully this will be a clean, fair fight.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Why are some people acting like the fight in Russia automatically equals Wilder gets treated unfairly and robbed, is it just an excuse to use if Wilder vacates, because lets face it Povetkin hardly got preferential treatment against Wlad.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Certainly it's not likely to go the distance. - But a corrupt ref can have a lot of influence, regardless. It's not hard to figure who the "house" fighter will be.
> 
> Luckily, Povetkin doesn't strike me as a particularly dirty fighter, so hopefully this will be a clean, fair fight.


Yeah, because Povetkin certainly got a lot of help with the ref in the Klitschko fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Certainly it's not likely to go the distance. - But a corrupt ref can have a lot of influence, regardless. It's not hard to figure who the "house" fighter will be.
> 
> Luckily, Povetkin doesn't strike me as a particularly dirty fighter, so hopefully this will be a clean, fair fight.


True, Wilder doesnt hold too much he likes to move so I dont think the fight will need the ref to do too much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Povetkin's promoter said that he would enjoy having the fight in New York to raise Povetkin's profile. Hopefully they still believe that.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Shit Wilder would get 4.29 million from that


Probably more! From Donovan's article:

"_Wilder is guaranteed to make just north of $4.5 million, while Povetkin will receive $1.93 million._"


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's also remember that Abraham/Ramirez is in the US despite Sauerland winning the bid. It's not a given that this fight will be headed to Russia just yet.

Edit: Did Haymon even put in a bid? I hope he's not planning on encouraging Wilder to vacate.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Yeah, because Povetkin certainly got a lot of help with the ref in the Klitschko fight.


But Wlad was the house fighter that night. Not really hard to understand, is it?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Let's also remember that Abraham/Ramirez is in the US despite Sauerland winning the bid. It's not a given that this fight will be headed to Russia just yet.
> 
> Edit: Did Haymon even put in a bid? I hope he's not planning on encouraging Wilder to vacate.


Haymon is not the promoter.

Lou Dibella bid 5 mil, or so.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> But Wlad was the house fighter that night. Not really hard to understand, is it?


Povetkin's team won the purse bid & hosted the fight in Povetkin's home country


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Haymon is not the promoter.
> 
> Lou Dibella bid 5 mil, or so.


Ah ok. Of course. Thanks for the correction. I always forget that Haymon isn't the promoter.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Let's also remember that Abraham/Ramirez is in the US despite Sauerland winning the bid. It's not a given that this fight will be headed to Russia just yet.
> 
> Edit: Did Haymon even put in a bid? I hope he's not planning on encouraging Wilder to vacate.


Sauerland didn't win the bid.

And haymon can't bid as he isn't a promoter.di bella bid for him.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Sauerland didn't win the bid.
> 
> And haymon can't bid as he isn't a promoter.di bella bid for him.


Sauerland did win the Abraham-Ramirez bid


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> *Sauerland didn't win the bid.*
> 
> And haymon can't bid as he isn't a promoter.di bella bid for him.


Yeah they did. I was wrong about Haymon though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, here I thought the Russians would've bid higher. Damn, they punked PBC.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BCQfAgJB1uC/

Ryabinsky is a boss. :lol:

Pack your bags, Wilder, you're going to Russia. :hey


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Sauerland did win the Abraham-Ramirez bid


I thought they lost out by about 100k or something.


----------



## Antsu (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Certainly it's not likely to go the distance. - But a corrupt ref can have a lot of influence, regardless. It's not hard to figure who the "house" fighter will be.
> 
> Luckily, Povetkin doesn't strike me as a particularly dirty fighter, so hopefully this will be a clean, fair fight.


If its in Russia it will probably be clean and fair fight


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

If its in Russia, Povetkin will be roided to the gills, and he will probably end Deontay Wilders reign in brutal fashion.

But will Deontay cash out for $4-4.5m?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I thought they lost out by about 100k or something.


Nope:

"The one disagreement came down to location, prompting a purse bid hearing that was won by Sauerland Event, barely edging out Top Rank during a purse bid hearing held Wednesday afternoon via video conference"

- Source


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully, Wilder rooms up with Roy Jones Jr. to save some money. Looks like his management didn't have enough faith to try and beat the Russians in the purse bid with that Waddell and Reed money.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Hopefully, Wilder rooms up with Roy Jones Jr. to save some money. Looks like his management didn't have enough faith to try and beat the Russians in the purse bid with that Waddell and Reed money.


Isn't it the promotors that do the bidding, based on what they think the event will pull in?

If so, (I don't really know) then your post makes no sense at all.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> But Wlad was the house fighter that night. Not really hard to understand, is it?


Clearly it's difficult for you to understand.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Clearly it's difficult for you to understand.


Clearly you just like to argue and feel superior.

Well, enjoy yourself, mate.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Arondal (Nov 29, 2015)

*знакомства секс*

Было ли церковное благочестие в его арзамасских корнях? Что можно написать о человеке, о котором написано в сотни раз больше, чем составляет все его творческое наследие. You can leave a response, or trackback from your own site. А также воспрещают и все церковные производства за даяние денег. Этим правилом устанавливается недопустимость выбора более простой формы по сравнению с предусмотренной законом. Освящение дев совершает не пресвитер, а епископ, Карф. Не берут или не дают, суть не в этом. Все вышесказанное справедливо и для просмотра видео, для которого в комплекте поставляются специальный медиаплеер с поддержкой 3D, а также несколько соответствующих клипов. После регистрации вы получаете следующие возможности, за которые не надо платить: - возможность... Всю инфу нашел только по ковону д2. сайты знакомств в донецке http://fghjjkk354gf.ru сайты знакомств в донецке #$^*&%&$#%@@#!!!#@


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Povetkin needs help


Arbachakov predicts a KO win for Wilder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2016)

One to watch said:


> I thought they lost out by about 100k or something.


no they won it by that amount.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Clearly you just like to argue and feel superior.
> 
> Well, enjoy yourself, mate.


In this instance I am more than justified in arguing with you because you are horrendously wrong in stating Wladimir Klitschko was the 'house fighter' in Russia, against a Russian, on a card promoted by the Russian's promoter.

You are clearly insane.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Arbachakov predicts a KO win for Wilder.


Who gives a damn what that brittle handed Ebihara wannabe thinks?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Edit: Wrong fight wrong pursebid


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Edit: Wrong fight wrong pursebid


I agree.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wilder going to Russia and sparking Povetkin would put him way up in my estimations.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

May 21st in Moscow.

http://www.boxingscene.com/deontay-wilder-alexander-povetkin-21-moscow--102282


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> May 21st in Moscow.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/deontay-wilder-alexander-povetkin-21-moscow--102282


:happy

Thanks Div!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I really hope a lot of yall apologize to Wilder for thinking he'd avoid this fight


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I really hope a lot of yall apologize to Wilder for thinking he'd avoid this fight


Fair play to the guy, I also thought Stiverne would beat him. I hope he continues to prove me wrong, seems like a great guy and I respect he took it up late and has grafted to the top. Big ask for him against Povetkin, wouldn't put it past him winning but Povetkin is so well schooled and can bang. Even as a big Povetkin fan I might end up rooting for Deontay.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Fair play to the guy, I also thought Stiverne would beat him. I hope he continues to prove me wrong, seems like a great guy and I respect he took it up late and has grafted to the top. Big ask for him against Povetkin, wouldn't put it past him winning but Povetkin is so well schooled and can bang. Even as a big Povetkin fan I might end up rooting for Deontay.


Yeah I admittedly was one of the ones that picked Stiverne. I even thought Povetkin would KO him, but I've been reevaluating that some lately. Boxing would prosper greatly from a Wilder vs Joshua vs Fury matchup


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I admittedly was one of the ones that picked Stiverne. I even thought Povetkin would KO him, but I've been reevaluating that some lately. Boxing would prosper greatly from a Wilder vs Joshua vs Fury matchup


Agree with all of that. He's improving quickly I think, he looked to be going nowhere for a while, that's why I thought they'd swerve this, give him another year or two of development but good on him for taking it. And yeah, him vs Fury, or vs the winner of Fury/Joshua would be insanely big


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I really hope a lot of yall apologize to Wilder for thinking he'd avoid this fight


They won't they'll say he is going for a check or they'll start saying Povetkin is done after Wlad and Wilder is afraid of Ortiz


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

I see this as a bona fide 50/50

great fight


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Agree with all of that. He's improving quickly I think, he looked to be going nowhere for a while, that's why I thought they'd swerve this, give him another year or two of development but good on him for taking it. And yeah, him vs Fury, or vs the winner of Fury/Joshua would be insanely big


I don't think he is improving tbh (apart from on the inside where he looksd very good vs Duhaupus), he's been pretty poor since Stiverne and that's starting to look like a one off performance. I hope he puts up a good fight (although I don't hope he proves me wrong completely because I'm a big Povetkin fan :lol but I can see this being a bit one sided tbh


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder going to Russia to KO Povetkin and then KO'ing Fury in the UK to unify is gonna make him one of the G'est of all time.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank fuck :happy


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I really hope a lot of yall apologize to Wilder for thinking he'd avoid this fight


Was it really any different to those willing to give Wilder a pass had he vacated due to him obviously going to get stitched up in Russia.

Great fight though hope Wilder sparks him, want the new blood in the hw division to keep winning.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Will probably go to this. Brilliant card and superb timing. It's pretty much the only time to visit Russia


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sasha will be full of Meldonium.

Full Russian Super Soldier mode!


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

We all know Wilder will need a KO to win the fight because the judges have already turned in their cards in Russia.

In terms of the fight, I'm surprised on how people talk abut Povetkin. He's not a world class fighter. He's decent but calm down people.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> We all know Wilder will need a KO to win the fight because the judges have already turned in their cards in Russia.
> 
> In terms of the fight, I'm surprised on how people talk abut Povetkin. He's not a world class fighter. He's decent but calm down people.


I don't think the Russians have a bad rep for judging do they?

So...why are you saying they do.

Surely america has a much worse record.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Sweet, if this comes off Wilder will have my respect regardless of the outcome. I favor Povetkin but if Wilder fights smart and at range he has a good chance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Was it really any different to those willing to give Wilder a pass had he vacated due to him obviously going to get stitched up in Russia.
> 
> Great fight though hope Wilder sparks him, want the new blood in the hw division to keep winning.


So who were the people giving him a pass?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

TheBoxedOutPodcast said:


> We all know Wilder will need a KO to win the fight because the judges have already turned in their cards in Russia.
> 
> In terms of the fight, I'm surprised on how people talk abut Povetkin. He's not a world class fighter. He's decent but calm down people.


The Russian judges are fair. You think Povetkin 'isn't a world class fighter'. You want people to 'calm down' with the hyperbole yet seen way more guilty of that yourself, and also seem to jump to conclusions with no research whatsoever.

I'll be sure not to give your podcast a listen, you clearly know fuck all about boxing.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Great news!

I think this is a 50/50 fight. Let's see how juiced Povetkin is for this one. Probably one reason they avoided the US was to make it easier to regulate his doses and elude testing protocols. 

Anyway, respect to Deontay for traveling abroad. Should be a cracking fight!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lampley said:


> Great news!
> 
> I think this is a 50/50 fight. Let's see how juiced Povetkin is for this one. Probably one reason they avoided the US was to make it easier to regulate his doses and elude testing protocols.
> 
> Anyway, respect to Deontay for traveling abroad. Should be a cracking fight!


So you don't think Deontay is juicing then? Because of his skinny legs?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> So you don't think Deontay is juicing then? Because of his skinny legs?


There's some serious anti russian vibes on here ain't there.

Scripted cards,avoiding america due to povetkins roids use etc.

People need to stop getting excuses in their heads.this isn't rocky 4,it's a 1 on 1 heavyweight 'title' fight and if wilders wins he deserves credit and so does povetkin.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

War Povetkin


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Boooomb Squuuuad!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think they are both world class to be fair - Wilder has been facing the softer opponents recently but to call Povetkin not world class is laughable to say the least. he's only lost to Klitschko (got fouled to death) and has been building up a very nice resume lately. Povetkin is among the top 5 HWs in the world and so is Wilder.

I got Povetkin winning this fight though, by knockout. It seems to me like Povetkin has had this late career resurgence, and he really has been on fire with knockouts over Takam, Wach and Perez. I will have to take a look at the Wach fight again but unless Wilder's size & jab and right hand from the outside will trouble Povetkin more than I think it will - I think Povetkin will eventually get inside and catch Wilder with something hard. Wilder doesn't have the best chin, doesn't have the best defense and he really looks vulnerable when guys are pressuring him and Getting him on the ropes - that thing Wilder does where he awkwardly covers up and slides back against the ropes looks terrible defensively. His body is wide open when he does that. Look at the Duhaupas, Molina and Spzilka fights for proof. 

Neither of them are "great" fighters necessarily but it doesn't mean that this won't be a great fight. I think they both have strengths to offset eachothers' strengths.

For the record I'm rooting for Wilder and it would be better for the division if Wilder won so that the Fury fight can happen (if Fury beats Klitschko again)


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> So you don't think Deontay is juicing then? Because of his skinny legs?


No, I don't believe he is. His body has progressed naturally as he has aged. There are all kinds of black dudes at my gym who look like that, and most of them aren't athletes of any sort. Also, check out the fellow in my avatar.

Povetkin, on the other hand, gained significant muscle mass *and* explosive athleticism in his mid-30s. Biology doesn't work that way.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> So who were the people giving him a pass?


Misread tbh, not people saying he should vacate but plenty claiming he is sure to get unfairly treated, apologies could have swore I read someone saying that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I actually missed this being properly confirmed

Cant wait, Wilder is going to get booed so bad


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> The Russian judges are fair. You think Povetkin 'isn't a world class fighter'. You want people to 'calm down' with the hyperbole yet seen way more guilty of that yourself, and also seem to jump to conclusions with no research whatsoever.
> 
> I'll be sure not to give your podcast a listen, you clearly know fuck all about boxing.


and YOU think Ryabinski won't arrange for Sasha to have every break & advantage possible, including paid-off judges & the ref? (and probably the world's smallest ring, as well.) New to boxing, are you? :rofl

Just because it happens everywhere else as well, doesn't mean it won't be a factor in this fight. Additionally, you can bet that Wilder won't be facing Povetkin, he'll be facing some roided-to-the-gill, chemically induced lab rat with gloves. - and if they actually do any testing, you can bet it will be someone else's blood, or they'll lose the results, or whatever.

We all know that you just love to argue, but this time you REALLY sound foolish.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> and YOU think Ryabinski won't arrange for Sasha to have every break & advantage possible, including paid-off judges & the ref? (and probably the world's smallest ring, as well.) New to boxing, are you? :rofl
> 
> Just because it happens everywhere else as well, doesn't mean it won't be a factor in this fight. Additionally, you can bet that Wilder won't be facing Povetkin, he'll be facing some roided-to-the-gill, chemically induced lab rat with gloves. - and if they actually do any testing, you can bet it will be someone else's blood, or they'll lose the results, or whatever.
> 
> We all know that you just love to argue, but this time you REALLY sound foolish.


Ummm....you're the guy who argued 'til he was blue in the face that WLAD WAS THE HOUSE FIGHTER AGAINST POVETKIN IN RUSSIA.

You are a truly bizarre poster. And you still haven't explained yourself.

There is literally no way that you could ever justify calling ME foolish and no way that anyone would ever think I look foolish compared to you.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lampley said:


> No, I don't believe he is. His body has progressed naturally as he has aged. There are all kinds of black dudes at my gym who look like that, and most of them aren't athletes of any sort. Also, check out the fellow in my avatar.
> 
> Povetkin, on the other hand, gained significant muscle mass *and* explosive athleticism in his mid-30s. Biology doesn't work that way.


I don't think that Wilder is juicing either.

Also, we must take into account that for most of his pro years POVETKIN was an uninterested slob. You'd think they'd have got him on the juice for the WLAD fight, does seem weird that he got into good shape only after the biggest fight of his life.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Ummm....you're the guy who argued 'til he was blue in the face that WLAD WAS THE HOUSE FIGHTER AGAINST POVETKIN IN RUSSIA.
> 
> You are a truly bizarre poster. And you still haven't explained yourself.
> 
> There is literally no way that you could ever justify calling ME foolish and no way that anyone would ever think I look foolish compared to you.


He really is a very strange man.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Ummm....you're the guy who argued 'til he was blue in the face that WLAD WAS THE HOUSE FIGHTER AGAINST POVETKIN IN RUSSIA.
> 
> You are a truly bizarre poster. And you still haven't explained yourself.
> 
> There is literally no way that you could ever justify calling ME foolish and no way that anyone would ever think I look foolish compared to you.


Hard for you to understand, I know, so I'll try to use really small words:

Wlad: He was then the champ of the world, and well connected in Russia. (To put it mildly.) They wanted him to win as he was a huge draw & would continue to be so as long as he kept winning.

Povetkin now: No longer fighting Wlad, but rather an American. ( Wlad is also no longer the champ, although that's less of an issue. ) Ryabinki wants to make boxing in Russia huge. Unlike with Wlad, he has no reason to protect Wilder. Hence Povetkin is now the house fighter.

This actually had to be explained to you? :rolleyes

- but don't let your head explode. If this is too much for you, you can always watch "Teletubbies" for a while to calm down.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hard for you to understand, I know, so I'll try to use really small words:
> 
> Wlad: He was then the champ of the world, and well connected in Russia. (To put it mildly.) They wanted him to win as he was a huge draw & would continue to be so as long as he kept winning.
> 
> ...


Dead serious here la, can you box me some of your medication?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I don't think that Wilder is juicing either.
> 
> Also, we must take into account that for most of his pro years POVETKIN was an uninterested slob. You'd think they'd have got him on the juice for the WLAD fight, does seem weird that he got into good shape only after the biggest fight of his life.


Well....I kind of get it actually. He went into that fight without being in amazing shape.... And did very well when he wasn't being held. Probably thought to himself that if he had been in better shape he would have been the legit HW champ. Maybe it's Western him up since then.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder needs to beef up those legs and get to a healthy 238 pounds.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hard for you to understand, I know, so I'll try to use really small words:
> 
> Wlad: He was then the champ of the world, and well connected in Russia. (To put it mildly.) They wanted him to win as he was a huge draw & would continue to be so as long as he kept winning.
> 
> ...


Yes, I definitely think that the Russians wanted to protect the Ukrainian :lol:

You are truly insane.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Well....I kind of get it actually. He went into that fight without being in amazing shape.... And did very well when he wasn't being held. Probably thought to himself that if he had been in better shape he would have been the legit HW champ. Maybe it's Western him up since then.


I agree 100%, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Carlos Takam was judged fairly in Russia, why wouldn't Wilder be?

The only one of the 2 with recent suspect scorecards is Wilder with 2 judges who had him 78-74 against Szpilka. 6-2 for Wilder was strange because he had arguably lost up to 5 rounds


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Carlos Takam was judged fairly in Russia, why wouldn't Wilder be?
> 
> The only one of the 2 with recent suspect scorecards is Wilder with 2 judges who had him 78-74 against Szpilka. 6-2 for Wilder was strange because he had arguably lost up to 5 rounds


Sorry mate, the American fans refuse to believe that they are the corrupt ones, this logic will go unnoticed.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Looking forward to this fight. It will answer some questions.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Sorry mate, the American fans refuse to believe that they are the corrupt ones, this logic will go unnoticed.


Don't lump all of us Americans together because of Cableaddict and the PBC lemmings.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Carlos Takam was judged fairly in Russia, why wouldn't Wilder be?
> 
> The only one of the 2 with recent suspect scorecards is Wilder with 2 judges who had him 78-74 against Szpilka. 6-2 for Wilder was strange because he had arguably lost up to 5 rounds







how did chakhkiev win the fourth round?

how was the kd in the fifth ruled a slip?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hard for you to understand, I know, so I'll try to use really small words:
> 
> Wlad: He was then the champ of the world, and well connected in Russia. (To put it mildly.) They wanted him to win as he was a huge draw & would continue to be so as long as he kept winning.
> 
> ...


I refuse to believe that you're not a troll


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

#justCableaddictthings :rofl


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how did chakhkiev win the fourth round?
> 
> how was the kd in the fifth ruled a slip?


2 of the 3 judges had it 39-37 Chakhiev.

Referees can make mistakes, it happens.
Even if it was intentional by the ref, the lack of an 8 count probably hurt Chakhiev much more than it did him good since he was gassed and hurt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I refuse to believe that you're not a troll


If he isn't then he is a total dick.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> how did chakhkiev win the fourth round?
> 
> how was the kd in the fifth ruled a slip?


Chakiev largely dominated the fight.

Poor example.

Americans refuse to believe they are more corrupt than any other country going,and point the finger at other countries all the time with no real basis.


----------



## Antsu (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Chakiev largely dominated the fight.
> 
> Poor example.
> 
> Americans refuse to believe they are more corrupt than any other country going,and point the finger at other countries all the time with no real basis.


I would not say that. Germany and Finland scoring for example is far worse than in america


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> 2 of the 3 judges had it 39-37 Chakhiev.
> 
> Referees can make mistakes, it happens.
> Even if it was intentional by the ref, the lack of an 8 count probably hurt Chakhiev much more than it did him good since he was gassed and hurt.


i wasnt referring to the 39-37 scores i was referring to the 40-36

i also was not trying to make an inference that russian boxing(or any other country for that matter) is any more corrupt than american boxing, just that there is a possiblity for malfeasance in both

look at sturm in germany in his recent win over chudinov


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i wasnt referring to the 39-37 scores i was referring to the 40-36
> 
> i also was not trying to make an inference that russian boxing(or any other country for that matter) is any more corrupt than american boxing, just that there is a possiblity for malfeasance in both
> 
> look at sturm in germany in his recent win over chudinov


Then it's fair enough.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

imo, judging wont matter anyway because the fight is not going to the cards amd team wilder has probably factored that in their decision to go to russia.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> imo, judging wont matter anyway because the fight is not going to the cards amd team wilder has probably factored that in their decision to go to russia.


I agree. Povetkin is going to KO Wilder here.

Whats your play here @quincy k ? I got some extra money right now and I might bet some on Povetkin, feeling good about his chances.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

According to the bookies Wilder is a marginal favourite but not by much. Some are offering evens on Povetkin to win

Bet365 (as of today) had Fury and Wlad both 10/11 to win their fight, so a 50-50 in their eyes

Great fights coming up in the division. The marquee division is popping at the moment


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I agree. Povetkin is going to KO Wilder here.
> 
> Whats your play here @*quincy k* ? I got some extra money right now and I might bet some on Povetkin, feeling good about his chances.


i think deontay wilder will be lucky to have a career better than michael grant. even though golata was blown out against lennox that was still a close to prime version and i dont think deontay beats that version of andrew

im hoping to live bet povetkin at +200 or so as i think deontay is going to try and overwhelm the slower starting alexander and there is a good chance that wilder will win the first six minutes of the fight if he is not caught early. if this happens, a big difference between -100 and +200

im not going to bet deontay at the open with this angle because i dont trust his punch resistance nor do i think that he is going to win the fight.

did you bet gilberto ramirez at the open?

that was a guaranteed free roll at -138


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> i think deontay wilder will be lucky to have a career better than michael grant. even though golata was blown out against lennox that was still a close to prime version and i dont think deontay beats that version of andrew
> 
> im hoping to live bet povetkin at +200 or so as i think deontay is going to try and overwhelm the slower starting alexander and there is a good chance that wilder will win the first six minutes of the fight if he is not caught early. if this happens, a big difference between -100 and +200
> 
> ...


He has already had a better career than Grant?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dillinja said:


> He has already had a better career than Grant?


Yes.

He talks bollocks.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Antsu said:


> I would not say that. Germany and Finland scoring for example is far worse than in america


If I think of the worst examples of judging ever then america is in there.

Rios v abril,how about that.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yes.
> 
> He talks bollocks.


No, Wilder has never beat anyone close to Andrew Golota yet.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No, Wilder has never beat anyone close to Andrew Golota yet.


One win doesn't make a career.

Wilder has already achieved more than grant.and im not even a wilder believer but he has.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No, Wilder has never beat anyone close to Andrew Golota yet.


the near prime andrew golata that two years earlier unequivacally ruined a prime riddick bowe, the nunber one ranked heavyweight in the world


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yes.
> 
> He talks bollocks.


are you fuken stalking me again?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...lled-Nate-Diaz-steps-in&p=2417060#post2417060

or perhaps youre just salty that the diaz +480 hit

heres some pepper to go with your salt...a live bet +500 hitting on the same night


UFC 196 / Holm v Tate / Fight ResultMiesha TateBack6418873705-Mar-16
22:21C6.05100.006.05505.38







 







UFC 196 / Holm v Tate / Fight ResultMiesha TateBack64188722805-Mar-16
22:21C611.00655.00















UFC 196 / Holm v Tate / Fight ResultMiesha TateBack64188696405-Mar-16
22:20C68.16640.80 

dont fuken comment on my post anymore you loser pychopath


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> the near prime andrew golata that two years earlier unequivacally ruined a prime riddick bowe, the nunber one ranked heavyweight in the world


Prime Rib Bowe more like


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> are you fuken stalking me again?
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...lled-Nate-Diaz-steps-in&p=2417060#post2417060
> 
> ...


Look at me i talk about gambling all the time because i think I'm cool.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

One to watch said:


> One win doesn't make a career.
> 
> Wilder has already achieved more than grant.and im not even a wilder believer but he has.


no he hasn't you twat

old 40 year old BUMane stiverne with rhabdo is wilders only "good" win

grant achieved far more


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> no he hasn't you twat
> 
> old 40 year old BUMane stiverne with rhabdo is wilders only "good" win
> 
> grant achieved far more


Lets look at it, in terms of achievement Wilder has a heavyweight title belt, Grant won no heavyweight title belts over his career, end of question


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> no he hasn't you twat
> 
> old 40 year old BUMane stiverne with rhabdo is wilders only "good" win
> 
> grant achieved far more


Grant didn't achieve anything really.

Wilder has plenty more left in the tank.if you think he will have a lesser career than michael grant then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

dillinja said:


> Lets look at it, in terms of achievement Wilder has a heavyweight title belt, Grant won no heavyweight title belts over his career, end of question


because Grant fought like lennox lewis for his belt

lewis woould have ended wilders life in 1 round


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> because Grant fought like lennox lewis for his belt
> 
> lewis woould have ended wilders life in 1 round


So what did grant do after that then mate?

Grant was a hypejob and we have to mark his career as better than wilders based on one win now.come on..


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> because Grant fought like lennox lewis for his belt
> 
> lewis woould have ended wilders life in 1 round


So what? It was about achievement not who Grant got destroyed by


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Grant did nothing? How is this a conversation?

Would you rather be a retired old Grant, talking about how you couldn't compete with Lennox Lewis, or a retired old Wilder, telling people about when you won the Heavyweight championship of the world?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

dillinja said:


> So what? It was about achievement not who Grant got destroyed by


That's true, but you have to admit that certain achievements can be dependant on the current competition. While Wilder has accomplished something Grant had not, Wilder hasn't faced the level of competition Grant did. His wins over Golata, Izon, and Savarese are better than anyone Wilder has beaten so far. But at least he has time on his side. I expect him to garner some better wins eventually.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Mal said:


> That's true, but you have to admit that certain achievements can be dependant on the current competition. While Wilder has accomplished something Grant had not, Wilder hasn't faced the level of competition Grant did. His wins over Golata, Izon, and Savarese are better than anyone Wilder has beaten so far. But at least he has time on his side. I expect him to garner some better wins eventually.


It can obviously depend on who you have faced but his point was achievement. Tbh im not sure if Wilder will get the better wins as i think he has a good chance of losing to Povetkin, Haye, Fury and Ortiz right now and i think some of the up and comers such as Joshua and Parker have a fair chance of beating him by the time he might fight them.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Look at me i talk about gambling all the time because i think I'm cool.


both tommygun711 and keano asked questions about gambling to which i responded.

you moron


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

dillinja said:


> It can obviously depend on who you have faced but his point was achievement. Tbh im not sure if Wilder will get the better wins as i think he has a good chance of losing to Povetkin, Haye, Fury and Ortiz right now and i think some of the up and comers such as Joshua and Parker have a fair chance of beating him by the time he might fight them.


I can't really argue against this. I really like wilder, but unless he improves and tightens his technique, he's vulnerable to several fighters. I'm leaning towards a povetkin win, but will be rooting for Wilder.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> One win doesn't make a career.
> 
> Wilder has already achieved more than grant.and im not even a wilder believer but he has.


Good argument mate but that's not gonna cut it. Wilder would never beat golota. Hes not better than grant yet.

By the way wilder would totally fail and get KOd in the 90s.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Good argument mate but that's not gonna cut it. Wilder would never beat golota. Hes not better than grant yet.
> 
> By the way wilder would totally fail and get KOd in the 90s.


The point was about who achieved more, nothing else, WIlder won a title, Grant didn't, so who has achieved more ?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> The point was about who achieved more, nothing else, WIlder won a title, Grant didn't, so who has achieved more ?


A win over golota is better than anything wilder has ever achieved. Beating a paper champ in Stiverne is not better than what Grant did. Beating "sparring partner" Malik Scott or Fraudley Harrison are not better wins than grant's.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> A win over golota is better than anything wilder has ever achieved. Beating a paper champ in Stiverne is not better than what Grant did. Beating "sparring partner" Malik Scott or Fraudley Harrison are not better wins than grant's.


Being a champion is more of an achievement than not being a champion


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Being a champion is more of an achievement than not being a champion


Not when the win is over Stiverne and we are comparing a paper title to Grant's Win over Golota


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Not when the win is over Stiverne and we are comparing a paper title to Grant's Win over Golota


You speak like Golota wasn't a mental weakling who was pretty much finished before he lost to Grant


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Mentally weak or not, Golata still Had a better resume than Wilder before the grant loss, in a much stronger hw division.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Mal said:


> Mentally weak or not, Golata still Had a better resume than Wilder before the grant loss, in a much stronger hw division.


Its a better resume but Wilder has a terrible resume, in all honesty though what good fighters did Golota actually beat in his career?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> The point was about who achieved more, nothing else, WIlder won a title, Grant didn't, so who has achieved more ?


david tua never won one of the four heavyweight belts yet buster doulgas did.

did buster have a better career than david?

did carlos massua have a better career than howard davis jr?


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

quincy k said:


> david tua never won one of the four heavyweight belts yet buster doulgas did.
> 
> did buster have a better career than david?
> 
> did carlos massua have a better career than howard davis jr?


He had achieved more because he became a champion, its completely different than who beat who, in sports you can be extremely and have great performances but if you don;t win a title of finish first what have you achieved?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

To be honest some of Grants' opponents in the 90s would have totally mopped the floor with glass chinned Deontay. Someone like Jorge Luis Gonzalez, Lewis, Golota, etc. These guys were better than fucking Stiverne and Duhapas. 

even Lou Savarese would give Wilder a fight and possibly beat him, and that guy was nothing special.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> To be honest some of Grants' opponents in the 90s would have totally mopped the floor with glass chinned Deontay. Someone like Jorge Luis Gonzalez, Lewis, Golota, etc. These guys were better than fucking Stiverne and Duhapas.
> 
> even Lou Savarese would give Wilder a fight and possibly beat him, and that guy was nothing special.


Why do you believe Wilder has a glass chin?


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why do you believe Wilder has a glass chin?


Because when he gets hit with any half decent shot and not even by massive punchers he gets wobbled.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why do you believe Wilder has a glass chin?


I like wilder, I wish he had a better chin, but he got rocked pretty badly by Molina, think he Got Rocked by Szpilka at some point and theres this as well


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> So you don't think Deontay is juicing then? Because of his skinny legs?


You guys need to cut the BS about skinny legs. How many tall, black fighters don't have skinny legs. Tommy Hearns had twigs for legs. Bob Foster had trigs for legs. Sandy Saddler had twigs for legs. You guys need to let this go.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> You guys need to cut the BS about skinny legs. How many tall, black fighters don't have skinny legs. Tommy Hearns had twigs for legs. Bob Foster had trigs for legs. Sandy Saddler had twigs for legs. You guys need to let this go.


Lennox Lewis, Muhammed Ali didn't have twig legs, what tall skinny legged black fighters have had a great chin?


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why do you believe Wilder has a glass chin?


5'11" 350lb dustin nichols rocked him

23%ko ratio harold sconiers had him down and almost out

Szpilka hit him with cuffing blows and had him tapdancing like a spider in roller skates

Molina had him on queer street

david haye almost ko'd him in sparring

klitschko ko'd him in sparring and wilder was sent home

russian cruiserweights destroyed him in headgear

need i go on...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

dillinja said:


> Lennox Lewis, Muhammed Ali didn't have twig legs, what tall skinny legged black fighters have had a great chin?


Bernard Hopkins, Sandy Saddler, Paul Williams had a good chin till he got ruined by Martinez. Michael Spinks at LH. Mike Mccallum at SWW.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> 5'11" 350lb dustin nichols rocked him
> 
> 23%ko ratio harold sconiers had him down and almost out
> 
> ...


:lol: Oh. I get it. There must be an award for "Troll of the Month".


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Bernard Hopkins, Sandy Saddler, Paul Williams had a good chin till he got ruined by Martinez. Michael Spinks at LH. Mike Mccallum at SWW.


I wouldn't class Hopkins or Macallum as that kind of build


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> :lol: Oh. I get it. There must be an award for "Troll of the Month".


mark my words, wilder is going down.

it might not be today, it might not be tomorrow, but at some point in his career, it will happen

And when he does i will be there to say "i told you all"

I told you he was packing US Glass


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

dillinja said:


> I wouldn't class Hopkins or Macallum as that kind of build


Some guys just don't put emphasis on working on their legs in the gym.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> mark my words, wilder is going down.
> 
> it might not be today, it might not be tomorrow, but at some point in his career, it will happen
> 
> ...


:rofl That is a very bold statement. "At some point a fighter will lose." I think most HWs have gotten knocked out or stopped. Only the best of chins hake it through their careers unscathed.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Because when he gets hit with any half decent shot and not even by massive punchers he gets wobbled.


Examples?


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Examples?


You didnt see him wobbling all over the ring against Molina


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> You didnt see him wobbling all over the ring against Molina


I think his defense is mediocre at best and he cant fight going backwards and gets caught alot with his chin in the air, if his chin was horrible he wouldve been KO'd by now. I think his chin is fine, if it wasnt he wouldnt have made it to this level.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think his defense is mediocre at best and he cant fight going backwards and gets caught alot with his chin in the air, if his chin was horrible he wouldve been KO'd by now. I think his chin is fine, if it wasnt he wouldnt have made it to this level.


He hasn't fought any decent fighters???


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> He hasn't fought any decent fighters???


He hasnt?


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He hasnt?


No, its alot easier to be unbeaten if you don;t fight anyone good, if he can get past the likes of Haye, Povetkin, Fury, Joshua,Ortiz and others without getting knocked out id change my mind.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> No, its alot easier to be unbeaten if you don;t fight anyone good, if he can get past the likes of Haye, Povetkin, Fury, Joshua,Ortiz and others without getting knocked out id change my mind.


So you are just a hater then?


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So you are just a hater then?


No im just not a fool, if you think Wilder has beaten good guys you obviously know nothing about boxing.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> No im just not a fool, if you think Wilder has beaten good guys you obviously know nothing about boxing.


So why did you list Haye, Joshua, and Ortiz then hater? Unless you count Bryant Jennings as a good guy in boxing? Hell I remember Povetkin struggling with Eddie Chambers and Fury needed a succession of Elbows to put away a cruiserweight who had him down in Cunningham?


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So why did you list Haye, Joshua, and Ortiz then hater? Unless you count Bryant Jennings as a good guy in boxing? Hell I remember Povetkin struggling with Eddie Chambers and Fury needed a succession of Elbows to put away a cruiserweight who had him down in Cunningham?


You don't think those guys punch hard???, you really don't have much of a clue, if he can take shots from guys with half decent skills and good power then he obviously hasnt got a glass jaw, he has not shown this so far, as he hasn;t fought good fighters and he certainly hasn't fought a good fighter with ko power.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> You don't think those guys punch hard???, you really don't have much of a clue, if he can take shots from guys with half decent skills and good power then he obviously hasnt got a glass jaw, he has not shown this so far, as he hasn;t fought good fighters and he certainly hasn't fought a good fighter with ko power.


:rolleyes Everyone punches hard at heavyweight. Joshua was fucking all over the places against Dillian Whyte . Doesnt mean he wont improve. Povetkin was breathing like a asthmatic trying to keep up with fucking Eddie Chambers, he improved. Fury who was a running joke for years obviously improved. Ive seen Wilder take some good shots from good heavyweights and outside of a few instances where he was wobbled as every heavyweight has been never seemed to be ready to go

Its you who needs to watch more boxing and stop hating son.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rolleyes Everyone punches hard at heavyweight. Joshua was fucking all over the places against Dillian Whyte . Doesnt mean he wont improve. Povetkin was breathing like a asthmatic trying to keep up with fucking Eddie Chambers, he improved. Fury who was a running joke for years obviously improved. Ive seen Wilder take some good shots from good heavyweights and outside of a few instances where he was wobbled as every heavyweight has been never seemed to be ready to go
> 
> Its you who needs to watch more boxing and stop hating son.


Yeah you have no idea


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Yeah you have no idea


Dont kill yourself when Wilder KO's Povetkin hater


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

dillinja said:


> You didnt see him wobbling all over the ring against Molina


He was hit quite a bit in that fight because he was coming forward. Anyone can be hurt when they take flush shots like he did in that fight. You guys can't really come up with a good argument for your bullshit.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> :lol: Oh. I get it. There must be an award for "Troll of the Month".


Actually everything he said andb listed is point blank true.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> You guys need to cut the BS about skinny legs. How many tall, black fighters don't have skinny legs. Tommy Hearns had twigs for legs. Bob Foster had trigs for legs. Sandy Saddler had twigs for legs. You guys need to let this go.


Okay, you completely misconstrued my post.

No surprise coming from someone who thinks Ukraine and Russia are the same place.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dillinja said:


> The point was about who achieved more, nothing else, WIlder won a title, Grant didn't, so who has achieved more ?


Completely disagree. Wilder has had an arguably better career than Grant already, but winning a meaningless belt isn't the reason.



SJS20 said:


> Grant did nothing? How is this a conversation?
> 
> Would you rather be a retired old Grant, talking about how you couldn't compete with Lennox Lewis, or a retired old Wilder, telling people about when you won the Heavyweight championship of the world?


Wilder would be wrong, unless we're patting people on the back for having low standards.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Don't lump all of us Americans together because of Cableaddict and the PBC lemmings.


I'm not, I was just being curt. Sorry.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rolleyes Everyone punches hard at heavyweight. Joshua was fucking all over the places against Dillian Whyte . Doesnt mean he wont improve. Povetkin was breathing like a asthmatic trying to keep up with fucking Eddie Chambers, he improved. Fury who was a running joke for years obviously improved. Ive seen Wilder take some good shots from good heavyweights and outside of a few instances where he was wobbled as every heavyweight has been never seemed to be ready to go
> 
> Its you who needs to watch more boxing and stop hating son.


Wilder is atg

He has the chin of prime McCall the speed of Ali and the power of foreman

Who can stop this beast


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Dont kill yourself when Wilder KO's Povetkin hater


Why would i do that, id be happy if he won, just because i don't think a guy has proven himself doesnt mean i hate the guy, you really are retarded


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Why would i do that, id be happy if he won, just because i don't think a guy has proven himself doesnt mean i hate the guy, you really are retarded


Yeah this kind of shit annoys me.

I don't rate some fighters and people assume you want them to lose so as to what? Give you some kind of forum credibility?

Who cares?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dillinja said:


> Why would i do that, id be happy if he won, just because i don't think a guy has proven himself doesnt mean i hate the guy, you really are retarded


I think he's proven to be better than 95% of the heavyweights still fighting. Certainly more proven than fucking Joshua :rofl. So why don't you shut your hole until the povetkin fight his over.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> :happy
> 
> Thanks Div!!


:cheers Hyped for this fight. Either Wilder gets his shit pushed in and his naysayers rejoice, or he pushes Povetkin's shit in and his fans rejoice. Either way we have a great fight. Really glad this got made!


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Okay, you completely misconstrued my post.
> 
> No surprise coming from someone who thinks Ukraine and Russia are the same place.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

knowimuch said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think he's proven to be better than 95% of the heavyweights still fighting. Certainly more proven than fucking Joshua :rofl. So why don't you shut your hole until the povetkin fight his over.


I agree with this,and Im glad the fight has been made,I only hope this tournament plays out and that all the top heavyweights fight each other. Dunno about Dillinja shutting his hole. I think and hope Joshua can beat Wilder,just as i think and hope Wilder can beat Povetkin. Not sure on either count. But lets hope this is the start of some good fights,and I hope Ortiz won't be avoided. But I think he will be,by them all.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :cheers Hyped for this fight. Either Wilder gets his shit pushed in and his naysayers rejoice, or he pushes Povetkin's shit in and his fans rejoice. Either way we have a great fight. Really glad this got made!


And we didn't have to wait 5 years :smile

How you been Div? Hope your world is going great!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> And we didn't have to wait 5 years :smile
> 
> How you been Div? Hope your world is going great!


Breath of fresh air when big fights actually get made around the time they should, sucks as boxing fans we rejoice for things that should be standard. :lol:

Been good, life has been busy so not on here as much but all is well. Yourself? See you on and off, not on as much as before either.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Wilders team are demanding a huge ring over on the scene

Guess deontay is gonna run


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Breath of fresh air when big fights actually get made around the time they should, sucks as boxing fans we rejoice for things that should be standard. :lol:
> 
> Been good, life has been busy so not on here as much but all is well. Yourself? See you on and off, not on as much as before either.


Been Pretty busy the last couple of months. Just the way I like it! Planning on taking the Mrs. on a nice long vacation this summer, so better to work now, play later.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Okay, you completely misconstrued my post.
> 
> No surprise coming from someone who thinks Ukraine and Russia are the same place.


Please excuse me, but when I grew up, Ukraine WAS a part of Russia, and I have heard Wlad and Vitali referred to as "Big Russkies".


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Johnstown said:


> Actually everything he said andb listed is point blank true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


Okay. Keep believing that.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Please excuse me, but when I grew up, Ukraine WAS a part of Russia, and I have heard Wlad and Vitali referred to as "Big Russkies".


Wrong again. It was part of the USSR.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Oli said:


> Wrong again. It was part of the USSR.


:clap:

Also, he was suggesting that he was switched off for the past 30 years and many of the most important incidents of the past few decades :lol:


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Sister Sledge said:


> Please excuse me, but when I grew up, Ukraine WAS a part of Russia, and I have heard Wlad and Vitali referred to as "Big Russkies".


If i call Wilder 'big Canadian' doesn't make it him a Canadian


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

1 month man bet for anyone

Im going with Povetkin, Wilder gets destroyed in 4


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So why did you list Haye, Joshua, and Ortiz then hater? Unless you count Bryant Jennings as a good guy in boxing? Hell I remember Povetkin struggling with Eddie Chambers and Fury needed a succession of Elbows to put away a cruiserweight who had him down in Cunningham?


The Jennings win for Ortiz is a very good one, not sure who would say otherwise. Jennings had never been stopped before and looked good vs Klitschko, beat Perez and a couple other guys.

That fight kinda reminded me of the heavyweight fights in the 90s or 70s because both guys were throwing a lot punches and working inside, Ortiz is the goods m8


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> Wilders team are demanding a huge ring over on the scene
> 
> Guess deontay is gonna run


Of course they are, because if they don't, Ryabinky will make it 12 feet square. They'll demand a huge ring, and hopefully get a "compromise" of a normal one.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The Jennings win for Ortiz is a very good one, not sure who would say otherwise. Jennings had never been stopped before and looked good vs Klitschko, beat Perez and a couple other guys.
> 
> That fight kinda reminded me of the heavyweight fights in the 90s or 70s because both guys were throwing a lot punches and working inside, Ortiz is the goods m8


you probably already know this but ortiz was, imo, legitimately sick before the fight which makes his win over jennings that much more impressive

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/407017-luis-ortiz-pulls-off-stunner-against-bryant-jennings


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you probably already know this but ortiz was, imo, legitimately sick before the fight which makes his win over jennings that much more impressive
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/407017-luis-ortiz-pulls-off-stunner-against-bryant-jennings


Actually I didn't know that. That's impressive as hell, He didn't look sick at all during the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The Jennings win for Ortiz is a very good one, not sure who would say otherwise. Jennings had never been stopped before and looked good vs Klitschko, beat Perez and a couple other guys.
> 
> That fight kinda reminded me of the heavyweight fights in the 90s or 70s because both guys were throwing a lot punches and working inside, Ortiz is the goods m8


I'm sure he is. The only heavyweight my friend respects for his boxing ability, however in light of what Fury did to Woad it makes Jennings look a helluva lot less impressive


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Povetkin is overrated as hell, Wilder makes easy work of him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


This is the video equivalent of a forum post.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm sure he is. The only heavyweight my friend respects for his boxing ability, however in light of what Fury did to Woad it makes Jennings look a helluva lot less impressive


Only an idiot like you would say it makes Jennings look less impressive rather than giving Fury credit.


----------



## Maxsplit (Aug 15, 2013)

I see this as 50/50 on paper. But if Wilder is focussed and sticks behind his jab and moves he should prevail via late KO.

but there will be a hairy moment to two along the way.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder is a fraud of the highest order... But Povetkin is fucking shite. It won't be him that derails the Deontay train.


----------



## Antsu (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Wilder is a fraud of the highest order... But Povetkin is fucking shite. It won't be him that derails the Deontay train.


Everyone is shit so there is no credit in there for beating former world champion and Olympic champion.

Covering all the bases


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> Wilders team are demanding a huge ring over on the scene
> 
> Guess deontay is gonna run


A good boxer aka mover aka evasive guy aka effective runner should take no more than two full steps back from a aggressive fighter and than side step/move laterally. Deontay jus basically goes straight back when pressured hard ...a big ring will help..but he wil still get put onto the ropes.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Johnstown said:


> A good boxer aka mover aka evasive guy aka effective runner should take no more than two full steps back from a aggressive fighter and than side step/move laterally. Deontay jus basically goes straight back when pressured hard ...a big ring will help..but he wil still get put onto the ropes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


Deontay ran from szpilka and as you say he ran straight bakwards halfway across the ring with his chin in the air and then languished on the ropes.

Povetkin has awful movement though, he shambles, so wilder _may _â€‹get away with it against him


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Finally, Wilder the hype-job gets exposed. If there is a more ridiculously manufactured boxer in the game right now, I can't think of one. The funny thing is just how many people have been taken in by him, like they are only focussing on the fact that he has KO'd loads of bums, is big and athletic looking, but without acknowledging any of the many glaring deficiencies in his game.

Hey lads, after Povetkin KO's his ass, I've got a bridge for sale if any of you are interested.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Finally, Wilder the hype-job gets exposed. If there is a more ridiculously manufactured boxer in the game right now, I can't think of one. The funny thing is just how many people have been taken in by him, like they are only focussing on the fact that he has KO'd loads of bums, is big and athletic looking, but without acknowledging any of the many glaring deficiencies in his game.
> 
> Hey lads, after Povetkin KO's his ass, I've got a bridge for sale if any of you are interested.


Black + American + high ko % = massivley overrated online


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is 100% confirmed as Moscow on May 21?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

BuffDaddy said:


> Black + American + high ko % = massivley overrated online


So now he's overrated because he's black? What kind of logic is that? Wilder is not even overrated. Everyone knows he is still learning and is still a work in progress. He didn't even start gaining fans on this board until after the Stiverne fight. He has steadily gained fans after that because of his power, humility and the fact that he is fun to watch. I like watching him grow as a fighter, myself. The fact that he is a good representative to be HW champ means a lot to me. He works hard, comes in prepared, and gives his best.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> _*So now he's overrated because he's black? *_What kind of logic is that? Wilder is not even overrated. Everyone knows he is still learning and is still a work in progress. He didn't even start gaining fans on this board until after the Stiverne fight. He has steadily gained fans after that because of his power, humility and the fact that he is fun to watch. I like watching him grow as a fighter, myself. The fact that he is a good representative to be HW champ means a lot to me. He works hard, comes in prepared, and gives his best.


hes overrated on this boxing forum from the guys here that represent team slick


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> So now he's overrated because he's black? What kind of logic is that? Wilder is not even overrated. Everyone knows he is still learning and is still a work in progress. He didn't even start gaining fans on this board until after the Stiverne fight. He has steadily gained fans after that because of his power, humility and the fact that he is fun to watch. I like watching him grow as a fighter, myself. The fact that he is a good representative to be HW champ means a lot to me. He works hard, comes in prepared, and gives his best.


Incredibly fun to watch. Notice that only matters when it's a non-black fighter though


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Incredibly fun to watch. Notice that only matters when it's a non-black fighter though


Molina got slaughtered for his performance against Broner.

Keith Thurman and Shawn Porter seem to have many fans.

Danny Garcia gets the most hate. He's about as black as you are.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> hes overrated on this boxing forum from the guys here that represent team slick


That is total bullshit. We were criticising him against Spylka. I called him a heavyweight Mark Breland. Even Bama was talking shit about him. If there is anyone who is overrated, it isPovetkin. Can't even have a decent conversation because of all the Povetkin nuthuggers.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> That is total bullshit. We were criticising him against Spylka. I called him a heavyweight Mark Breland. Even Bama was talking shit about him. If there is anyone who is overrated, it isPovetkin. Can't even have a decent conversation because of all the Povetkin nuthuggers.


Wilder is much more overrated than Povetkin.

And it seems most of his supporters are thick as fuck.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Does anyone know if this is 100% confirmed as Moscow on May 21?


Heard it might be in that other great Russian city Kiev.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Heard it might be in that other great Russian city Kiev.


:lol:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Chinny said:


> Does anyone know if this is 100% confirmed as Moscow on May 21?


Last I heard the fight hadn't even been signed. WBC's deadline was apparently the 17th, guessing they got an extension but who knows


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Wilder is much more overrated than Povetkin.
> 
> And it seems most of his supporters are thick as fuck.


What is it with you and the insults lately? You used to be a good poster, and I USED to respect what you brought to ESB and CHB, but now you are coming off as a right cunt. No better than a basic troll. I was wondering if someone jacked your account, but I guess this is who you are. The are two fighters who have question marks, and there will be contrasting opinions depending on where we live or come from. Well, those questions will be answered when they fight. How about a one month avatar bet? I would love to see you with a Bomb Squad avatar.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> That is total bullshit. We were criticising him against Spylka. I called him a heavyweight Mark Breland. Even Bama was talking shit about him. If there is anyone who is overrated, it isPovetkin. Can't even have a decent conversation because of all the Povetkin nuthuggers.


Bama talked shit on him? I have a hard time believing that .


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> What is it with you and the insults lately? You used to be a good poster, and I USED to respect what you brought to ESB and CHB, but now you are coming off as a right cunt. No better than a basic troll. I was wondering if someone jacked your account, but I guess this is who you are. The are two fighters who have question marks, and there will be contrasting opinions depending on where we live or come from. Well, those questions will be answered when they fight. How about a one month avatar bet?  I would love to see you with a Bomb Squad avatar.


Avatar bet? I'm not 12.

I've got no qualms with you, let's keep it that way. I wish you well :good


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Johnstown said:


> Bama talked shit on him? I have a hard time believing that .


We all did. Talked about the fact that he won't learn much else from Mark Breland and that he will need a better trainer to improve. He has the same issues as Breland because Mark is a limited teacher. Floyd SR., Roger and Roach were better teachers than fighters. Breland is not, and he has essentially made a heavyweight clone of himself. Still should be enough to knock Povetkin out.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> That is total bullshit. We were criticising him against Spylka. I called him a heavyweight Mark Breland. Even Bama was talking shit about him. If there is anyone who is overrated, it isPovetkin. Can't even have a decent conversation because of all the Povetkin nuthuggers.


i never said that you were part of team slick so you are not one of the people that are over rating wilder.

ive read some people comparing the career of deontay to that of gennady which is horrible


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> i never said that you were part of team slick so you are not one of the people that are over rating wilder.
> 
> ive read some people comparing the career of deontay to that of gennady which is horrible


Well, I can see why they would say that, but GGG is a far more advanced fighter who should be fighting better opposition. Not GGG's fault, though. I do believe he doesn't want to fight Lara, though.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Well, I can see why they would say that, but GGG is a far more advanced fighter who should be fighting better opposition. Not GGG's fault, though. I do believe he doesn't want to fight Lara, though.


quite possible that ggg doesnt want to fight lara at 154 because he said that he will only go there for mayweather.

at 160, i believe that 95 percent of the people that post here would think that golovkin would beat lara

on a ban bet...zero percent would believe that lara would beat ggg


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> i never said that you were part of team slick so you are not one of the people that are over rating wilder.
> 
> ive read some people comparing the career of deontay to that of gennady which is horrible


It's Team slick black, by the way. Wilder hasn't reached his prime as a fighter and is obviously still learning, so I don't mind seeing him take stay-busy fights, because he needs the experience. He's fought a lot of bums and is just now facing guys who can give him rounds. The more, the better, and we, as fans of boxing, have learned a lot about him. Some good, some bad.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> quite possible that ggg doesnt want to fight lara at 154 because he said that he will only go there for mayweather.
> 
> at 160, i believe that 95 percent of the people that post here would think that golovkin would beat lara
> 
> on a ban bet...zero percent would believe that lara would beat ggg


I don't think so either, but I would love to see this fight. Lara wants it, too.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's Team slick black, by the way. Wilder hasn't reached his prime as a fighter and is obviously still learning, so I don't mind seeing him take stay-busy fights, because he needs the experience. He's fought a lot of bums and is just now facing guys who can give him rounds. The more, the better, and we, as fans of boxing, have learned a lot about him. Some good, some bad.


ive never once criticized wilders opposition, which is no worse that canelos run of rhodes, gomez, cintron, mosley and lopez.

pocetkin is a great fight for wider because its in russia. not many americans have went to another country while in their prime for championship fights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Golovkin avoiding lara :rofl

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> ive never once criticized wilders opposition, which is no worse that canelos run of rhodes, gomez, cintron, mosley and lopez.
> 
> pocetkin is a great fight for wider because its in russia. not many americans have went to another country while in their prime for championship fights.


Canelo fought better oppostion than Deontay while coming up. Deontay fought bums. 
I have never been impressed by Povetkin. The Huck robbery told me all I need to know about him. Seeing Povetkin befuddled by Wlad also told me something.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Golovkin avoiding lara :rofl
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


No one is saying he is scared. It's just not an attractive fight for him. Lara is a spoiler, and if he isn't knocked out, he will make GGG look bad, or possibly beat him. A Lara win is not likely, though..


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> _*No one is saying he is scared.*_ It's just not an attractive fight for him. Lara is a spoiler, and if he isn't knocked out, he will make GGG look bad, or possibly beat him. A Lara win is not likely, though..


erislandry lara said that golovkin would never fight him...essentially ducking him

http://www.boxingscene.com/left-handed-lara-golovkin-never-fight-me-now--91161

most of us dont put too much stock into what this idiot says becasue he is the same idiot that compared his performance against canelo to that of mayweathers.

he is delusional and delusional guys are great fade material


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> erislandry lara said that golovkin would never fight him...essentially ducking him
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/left-handed-lara-golovkin-never-fight-me-now--91161
> 
> ...


Wasn't Lara offered 1.5 million? Billy Joe Saunders was offered 3 million, and no one knows who the fuck he is.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> erislandry lara said that golovkin would never fight him...essentially ducking him
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/left-handed-lara-golovkin-never-fight-me-now--91161
> 
> ...


I really don't like Lara. He is terrible to watch, but styles make fights, and he can give GGG lots of trouble.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wasn't Lara offered 1.5 million? Billy Joe Saunders was offered 3 million, and no one knows who the fuck he is.


BJS holds a title at MW, so would command more money as GGG wants all the belts.

Also, he has a win over a top ten MW. He's more relevant than Lara in the current MW scene. BJS has more fans in the UK than Lara does in the U.S I'm sure.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wasn't Lara offered 1.5 million? Billy Joe Saunders was offered 3 million, and no one knows who the fuck he is.


http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-no-word-from-lara-his-team--92420

im trying not to spend too much time with the he said/she said of the fight game as some people do here as i simply dont have the time anymore for the jibberish as its unproductive


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I really don't like Lara. He is terrible to watch, but styles make fights, and he can give GGG lots of trouble.


lara could very well win the first three rounds(lots of trouble, no) like he did against canelo when alvarez went from around a -270 to -130 in a span of two and a half rounds.

and just like the canelo fight hes going to run after eventually getting caught but alvarez does not possess the feet nor the ability to cut off a ring like golovkin and erislandry will get kod

why doesnt lara take a fight at 160 against hassan, lemuix, lee, eubank, pq, monroe, korobov...instead the recycled 154 garbage that hes been fighting

its because he and his golovkin/160 rhetoric is full of shit


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> BJS holds a title at MW, so would command more money as GGG wants all the belts.
> 
> Also, he has a win over a top ten MW. He's more relevant than Lara in the current MW scene. BJS has more fans in the UK than Lara does in the U.S I'm sure.


Saunders doesn't want any part of GGG. I'd love to see GGG fight Jacobs. The MW division is pretty barren on worthy opponents. NJ thy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

quincy k said:


> lara could very well win the first three rounds(lots of trouble, no) like he did against canelo when alvarez went from around a -270 to -130 in a span of two and a half rounds.
> 
> and just like the canelo fight hes going to run after eventually getting caught but alvarez does not possess the feet nor the ability to cut off a ring like golovkin and erislandry will get kod
> 
> ...


I just want to see Lara in there in a meaningful fight. He's not getting any younger.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Saunders doesn't want any part of GGG. I'd love to see GGG fight Jacobs. The MW division is pretty barren on worthy opponents. NJ thy


Poor Jacobs. The Quillin result flatters him. He's barely world class, and still sloppy as Hell.

A great story, but overrated because it tugs at the heart strings.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Poor Jacobs. The Quillin result flatters him. He's barely world class, and still sloppy as Hell.
> 
> A great story, but overrated because it tugs at the heart strings.


But it would be an highly entertaining bout, certainly better than the ibf mando's. personally i think its going to take a while before GGG gets some interesting bouts lined up


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> But it would be an highly entertaining bout, certainly better than the ibf mando's. personally i think its going to take a while before GGG gets some interesting bouts lined up


It would be a completely one sided destruction.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Poor Jacobs. The Quillin result flatters him. He's barely world class, and still sloppy as Hell.
> 
> A great story, but overrated because it tugs at the heart strings.


Being "barely world class" is enough in the current middleweight scene. Take out Golovkin and Canelo and there isn't really anyone, in my opinion, that doesn't have glaring flaws. Saunders, Jacobs, Quillin and Lee are all good; they also have obvious weaknesses. (Not that Canelo doesn't, but I don't feel I can completely ignore him.)

I think if it's about ability then Lara is better than those four, but if it's about marketability? Saunders has options (rematches with Lee or Eubank Jr, or bouts with Jacobs or Quillin) as do the rest. Lara doesn't.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Being "barely world class" is enough in the current middleweight scene. Take out Golovkin and Canelo and there isn't really anyone, in my opinion, that doesn't have glaring flaws. Saunders, Jacobs, Quillin and Lee are all good; they also have obvious weaknesses. (Not that Canelo doesn't, but I don't feel I can completely ignore him.)
> 
> I think if it's about ability then Lara is better than those four, but if it's about marketability? Saunders has options (rematches with Lee or Eubank Jr, or bouts with Jacobs or Quillin) as do the rest. Lara doesn't.


Lara can fight Andrade, Charlo, Smith at 154. If he moves up to 160 he has plenty of options to get himself in the mix up there.

Hell, Jacobs vs. Lara would be great.

Lara-Vanes II? Not so much.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Lara can fight Andrade, Charlo, Smith at 154. If he moves up to 160 he has plenty of options to get himself in the mix up there.
> 
> Hell, Jacobs vs. Lara would be great.
> 
> Lara-Vanes II? Not so much.


I meant options for a 'big money' fight. But aye, there are good fights for him at either way. And if he were to beat a few of those guys I think it opens the door to a bigger money fight.

I hope that happens, as I like Lara.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Wasnt this a Wilde povetkin thread?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Wilders really growing on me "Black Rocky":rofl

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...rocky-by-beating-alexander-povetkin-in-russia


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Wilders really growing on me "Black Rocky":rofl
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...rocky-by-beating-alexander-povetkin-in-russia


:deal he's a good guy


----------



## okrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Rumour in Russia: Dmitry Bivol (6-0) vs Felix Valera for Interim WBA light heavyweight title, in the card. A WBA member has confirmed the negotiations.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

If anyone sees or hears anything about tickets on sale I'd really appreciate it being posted here......even better if you tag me!


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715462131508858880


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Walder is his name now. Ryabinsky has spoken.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Walder is his name now. Ryabinsky has spoken.


Everybody hyped for Povetkin-Wilder, actual fight will be Sasha vs some shitty Polish cruiserweight named Walder for the WBC belt.
http://boxrec.com/boxer/666724

:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Everybody hyped for Povetkin-Wilder, actual fight will be Sasha vs some shitty Polish cruiserweight named Walder for the WBC belt.
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/666724
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

okrick said:


> Rumour in Russia: Dmitry Bivol (6-0) vs Felix Valera for Interim WBA light heavyweight title, in the card. A WBA member has confirmed the negotiations.


Never heard of Valera, but Bivol is class, glad they're fast tracking him


----------



## okrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Bivol vs Valera is ON


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

okrick said:


> Bivol vs Valera is ON


Fantastic fight! I don't think this will be easy for Bivol


----------



## okrick (Apr 1, 2015)

adamcanavan said:


> Fantastic fight! I don't think this will be easy for Bivol


Valera has a strange boxing, it's an interesting fight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

@bballchump11


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Damn!That was great.

A cross between the Johnny Cage vs Scorpion forrest fight scene from MK 1 and a indy horror flick about some mentally deranged dude I watched a while back.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Wilders really growing on me "Black Rocky":rofl
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...rocky-by-beating-alexander-povetkin-in-russia


I think he's quite a good lad,thats if the wife beating stories are wrong. He was willing to defend his version in Povetkins backyard,and had been like AJ a fighting champion before his injury. Gets next to no credit on the forum,again like AJ. I used to like Fury but Id rather see champions defend their titles instead of sitting on them.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I just wish this fight would fucken happen already. It's not that big of a deal we need progress, we don't need 18 monthes of hype


----------

